# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Molim pomoć - problem s pelenama

## mago

Drage mame, 

Moj Filip navršio je 4 mjeseca i vec 2 mjeseca mučimo muku s pelenama. Koristimo jednokratne pelene - Pampersice ali imamo problem. 
Uglavnom problem je u tome sto ga pelene "guše" pa ne može normalno ni piškiti ni prduckati. 

Koristimo dvostruko vece pelene od njegove tezine samo da ga ne stiscu i ne guse i mjenjam mu pelene svakih sat i pol - dva. Budi se često noću samo iz razloga da mu promjenim pelene, iako sam je vec promjenila prije pola sata. 
Uvijek kada plače radi pelene, pelene skinem i odmah se popiški i vec mu je bolje, ali čim pelene se stavlja natrag, naravno nova - slijedi plač. Kao da nema zraka u tim pelenama a kao da ga i stisnu mada su dvostruko vece. I da cim mu pelene odmaknem od koze, puno mu je bolje. 

postoji li kakvo rješenje, mozda da ga nekako drugačije prematam, koristim druge pelene ili da li mozda postoji nesto sto mogu barem koristiti preko noci tako da moze normalno spavati jer ovako se budimo svaki dan u pet sati ujutro bas iz razloga što mu smetaju pelene pa je on neispavan i nervozan sto se nije naspavao a ni ja nisam neke volje.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Veći je početni izdatak, ali da probaš s platnenima? Kupi dvije ili tri za početak pa ćeš vidjeti kako ih podnosi. Ja ti preporučam Mother Ease OrganicCotton One Size. To su najprirodnije i najudobnije. Ako te strah platnenih i pranja, sušenja i slično, vjeruj mi nije uopće strašno. Meni je bio veći problem doma tegliti onu vrećurinu jednokratnih nego ubacit to malo pelenica u vešmaššinu i na štrik svaki treći dan.

----------


## nikolicc

s obzirom da ti jasno daje do znanja da mu smetaju pelene, probaj s bezpelenaštvom  :Wink:  
imaš topic o tome pa ga malo prouči
mi smo kasno počeli( sa godinu) ali otkada nema ni noćnu pelenu puno bolje spava(čitaj:rijeđe se budi) :D

----------


## martinaP

Ako ti je problem ići odmah u investiciju s platnenima, probaj za početak starinsku verziju -  s tetra pelenama i zaštitnim gaćama.

----------


## Lutonjica

meni se isto čini da ti pokazuje da neće pelene - ja bih probala s bezpelenaštvom da mi dijete tako žestoko i tako očito protestira

----------


## zmaj

> s obzirom da ti jasno daje do znanja da mu smetaju pelene, probaj s bezpelenaštvom  
> imaš topic o tome pa ga malo prouči
> mi smo kasno počeli( sa godinu) ali otkada nema ni noćnu pelenu puno bolje spava(čitaj:rijeđe se budi) :D


potpis

----------

